# Need help! Pin dropping below target



## lilbilly95 (Dec 24, 2010)

I've been having trouble lately of pin dropping under target an I gotta fight it back up! Anything to try to help me fix this?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hrtlnd164 (Mar 22, 2008)

Type "pin drops low" in the search bar and you can read for days.. A ton of info on this issue, you are not alone.


----------



## lilbilly95 (Dec 24, 2010)

Thanks lol still trying to find this website out an didn't think of that


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RCR_III (Mar 19, 2011)

Could be a lot of things. Shoulders, draw length, back tension, execution, stabilizers, bow weight, ect. Only way to know for sure how to fix your individual problem is to get someone that can work directly with you.


----------



## Huntinsker (Feb 9, 2012)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TJbu3GtfUro


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

hrtlnd164 said:


> Type "pin drops low" in the search bar and you can read for days.. A ton of info on this issue, you are not alone.





RCR_III said:


> Could be a lot of things. Shoulders, draw length, back tension, execution, stabilizers, bow weight, ect. Only way to know for sure how to fix your individual problem is to get someone that can work directly with you.


^^^^^ this.

One thing though, don't fight to get the pin up, it's useless battle as tensed muscles are working against you. Let down, give yourself a few seconds. Draw, but hold high before getting on target and let the bow come down.


----------



## Padgett (Feb 5, 2010)

Two main things: Target Panic and Rear end of shot. 

Secondary things: Grip, a high grip will push the bow down. A high front shoulder will push the bow down as you apply back tension.

So

Target panic and back tension preload are both things that need to be discussed personally or reading articles for you to start understanding how to apply them to your shooting and I would rather you do it in person with a quality person but I do have the articles on both subjects if you want to read through them. Now the grip and front shoulder to me are things that you can fix in one shooting session, again with a good person standing there it is a 10 minutes fix but if you have to do it yourself it is harder but still a one day thing, I also have articles on them.

The real issue is that more than likely your issue is a multiple issue so just fixing the high grip over to a low grip or lowering the front shoulder isn't going to fix the whole problem. You do have to start somewhere and usually fixing the grip or front shoulder will give you instant results but within one session or week the problem bites you in the butt again and that is a red flag that there is some target panic or need of back tension preload or both to finish the job. 

All I can say is that it is totally worth it to do the work and get rid of each and every little issue that is causing the problem because being able to float on a 12 ring or x without fighting the pin from dropping out is a sweet thing and totally something you can have if you do the right work to get there.


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

Like Padgett and RCR, there may be other issues that need addressed.....


----------



## AJ the TP Guru (Jul 29, 2011)

What hrtlnd said about searching. This phenomenon is common, but easily fixed.


----------

